# Tren Bulking



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2014)

Am sizing-up a lean bulker with Test C / Tren E / EQ, prolly 16 weeks.

Thinking 500 Test / 200 Tren / 500 EQ with the EQ primarily for appetite and vascularity.

Clean caloric surplus (4K cals, 550 carbs, 250-275 protein, keepings fats in the lower range 50-75 grams)

50 Mcg T3 daily.
NAC for liver.
Stane for AI.
Caber on hand as needed for prolactin.

I've run Tren a multitude of ways, and typically I feel better when my Test is higher. Night sweats are tolerable, insomnia is less of a b1tch. Long esters for minimal pinning. Blast and Cruise (plus old as fuark and fixed) so no PCT. 

Thoughts are appreciated. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Azog (Aug 8, 2014)

Why run T3?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2014)

Azog said:


> Why run T3?



Have been running prior at 50 Mcg, but yea prolly unnecessary in this stack.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd put something a little harder hitting in there if you really want to bulk/cut.  I always like to add an oral.  I recent tried some super drol and like it a lot. Just keep the diet cleen and hit cardio and the water retention won't be a problem.  I'd run some clen for 3 cycles at 3 weeks with a 2 week break in between.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I'd put something a little harder hitting in there if you really want to bulk/cut.  I always like to add an oral.  I recent tried some super drol and like it a lot. Just keep the diet cleen and hit cardio and the water retention won't be a problem.  I'd run some clen for 3 cycles at 3 weeks with a 2 week break in between.



Good advice, I don't run orals though. My liver values tend to get a touch high when I run Tren.


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 8, 2014)

Noble I would also use bold cyp. More bang for your buck less needed and just PLAIN WAY BETTER THAN EQ!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 8, 2014)

I like that cycle nble.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 8, 2014)

Think it looks great my man, don't know much about t3. I guess the only other thing while I'm yacking is EQ? Only reason is just a preference for mast, I don't think Mast. turns on the hunger mode like EQ, You're an experienced dude, and you know what works for you!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 9, 2014)

If I was still blasting I would def try eq again. I've ran it once with my trt dose at 200-250ish mgs a week just for the fun of it and I did see some good shit even from that small dose. Id try 750 if I could. There's a lot of people that swear by eq. Especially all those jjacked foreign dudes. Just watch your hemo levels on it nble.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> If I was still blasting I would def try eq again. I've ran it once with my trt dose at 200-250ish mgs a week just for the fun of it and I did see some good shit even from that small dose. Id try 750 if I could. There's a lot of people that swear by eq. Especially all those jjacked foreign dudes. Just watch your hemo levels on it nble.



No doubt. I donate quarterly regardless of what I'm running, but will be a priority when running EQ.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Think it looks great my man, don't know much about t3. I guess the only other thing while I'm yacking is EQ? Only reason is just a preference for mast, I don't think Mast. turns on the hunger mode like EQ, You're an experienced dude, and you know what works for you!



Cheers, Mate. I run the same stack (different doses) when cutting and swap out the EQ for Mast. EQ makes me hungry as hell and stacks synergistically with Test in my case. Mast adds a similar vascularity and sheen without the increased appetite.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's a thought for you,  I found when I first did tren and HGH together that it burned the fat off of me at a very rapid rate. I was quit impressed. Im good at shredding up anyways, I've done it for years but this was a recent discovery 2 years ago that really impressed me. 
You may want to consider just using one kit at 2ius on your last 50 days to help really cut you up after attempting a bulk/cut cycle which is tricky in its self. 
GH is normally long term product, but this is one technique that I can say that it would be useful and effective in a short term usage. . Good luck with you're cycle brother. I think what you have planed is fine in its self. Just throwing out some additional ideas.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 9, 2014)

Waste of money.

Not even pros use tren to bulk. That should tell you something.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 9, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Waste of money.
> 
> Not even pros use tren to bulk. That should tell you something.



He's using to help lean out while putting on the mass with the test and EQ. I don't think it's a waste of money though as far as bulking. It's not a mass drug but it is a strength drug. And if it increases your strength then that means the hevier you can lift which in turn will put on mass.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 9, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Waste of money.
> 
> Not even pros use tren to bulk. That should tell you something.



He's using to help lean out while putting on the mass with the test and EQ. I don't think it's a waste of money though as far as bulking. It's not a mass drug but it is a strength drug. And if it increases your strength then that means the hevier you can lift which in turn will put on mass.


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 9, 2014)

^^^*^ Eactly !
Tren can be effectively stacked to bulk throw some Dbol and drol in your now bulking!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Waste of money.
> 
> Not even pros use tren to bulk. That should tell you something.



The Tren keeps things lean while the Test and EQ add mass. Its worked well IME.


----------



## woodswise (Aug 9, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Waste of money.
> 
> Not even pros use tren to bulk. That should tell you something.





JAXNY said:


> He's using to help lean out while putting on the mass with the test and EQ. I don't think it's a waste of money though as far as bulking. It's not a mass drug but it is a strength drug. And if it increases your strength then that means the hevier you can lift which in turn will put on mass.



Actually Tren is a great lean bulking agent.  The main reason people don't think of it as a bulker is because it does not cause you to retain as much fluid, since it does not convert to estrogen, and estrogen causes us to retain fluid, so most people like to use it to lean down.  But tren puts on a lot of mass and I have read about a lot of guys bulking on tren and loving the lean gains they achieve.  

My trainer and I have scheduled me for a bulk on tren this fall.  He has assured me it will be a good bulker for me.  

And Hulk how do you know the pros don't use tren to bulk???


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Aug 9, 2014)

I had a conversation with a guy that was easily approaching pro status (very big dude) and he claimed to use 2-4 week blast phases of tren-a to bulk with at around a gram.   I believe what he told me because he's family and has no reason to lie to me.   I'm sure other guys do it differently because everyone responds to tren in a different way, but this is the second time I've heard something simalar from guys that have the size to back it up (Doggcrapp).   just my .002


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Aug 9, 2014)

we all have our favorite compounds, and reasons why.   what matters most anyways is diet...   I agree that some compounds are better at cutting but that doesn't mean you can't bulk with them if you want.   Some guys just don't need the added hunger and water retention.


----------



## xrepdestroyer (Aug 9, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> He's using to help lean out while putting on the mass with the test and EQ. I don't think it's a waste of money though as far as bulking. It's not a mass drug but it is a strength drug. And if it increases your strength then that means the hevier you can lift which in turn will put on mass.



Why would someone use EQ to bulk? The gains from it our minimal making it almost not worth using. The appetite increase is just a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 9, 2014)

xrepdestroyer said:


> Why would someone use EQ to bulk? The gains from it our minimal making it almost not worth using. The appetite increase is just a nudge in the right direction.



Read OP post he is using Test and Tren to gain (Bulk) EQ to help with the appetite issues Tren can bring.

Many add EQ to bulk to force themselves to eat more.

The person that claim not even the Pro's run Tren on a bulk is dead WRONG.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 9, 2014)

xrepdestroyer said:


> Why would someone use EQ to bulk? The gains from it our minimal making it almost not worth using. The appetite increase is just a nudge in the right direction.



You've got to be kidding.

As long as $$ isn't an issue, 2g of EQ and 2g of Test would put a shit ton of mass on ya.

Arabic pros prefer EQ and Deca (test is viewed as "dirty" over there).


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 9, 2014)

woodswise said:


> Actually Tren is a great lean bulking agent.  The main reason people don't think of it as a bulker is because it does not cause you to retain as much fluid, since it does not convert to estrogen, and estrogen causes us to retain fluid, so most people like to use it to lean down.  But tren puts on a lot of mass and I have read about a lot of guys bulking on tren and loving the lean gains they achieve.
> 
> My trainer and I have scheduled me for a bulk on tren this fall.  He has assured me it will be a good bulker for me.
> 
> And Hulk how do you know the pros don't use tren to bulk???



From conversation. It's very simple:

Off season jump on 2g Test, 2g Deca, and oral, GH, slin, peptides, ancillaries, and fat burners.

Contest time 1-2g test, 2g EQ, 1g tren, oral, GH, slin, peptides, ancillaries, and fat burners.

Right before contest drop the test and GH, 2g EQ, 1-2g tren, GH, slin, peptides, ancillaries, and fat burners

It's all about being the most effecient with time; tren increases metabolism so much that it's best not to use it during the offseason..if tren risks you from gaining those extra 5lbs, water or not, then don't use it..BBers will use every ****ing advantage they can.

Tren is definitely a staple, though.


----------



## woodswise (Aug 9, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> From conversation. It's very simple:
> 
> Off season jump on 2g Test, 2g Deca, and oral, GH, slin, peptides, ancillaries, and fat burners.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that explanation bro.  Tren definitely increases my metabolism so I can see why it might not be ideal for bulking based on that.  

But the lack of water retention, seems a non-issue to me.  If you gain water and lean down, you'll lose the water anyway.  It's not like that extra water helps on the day of the contest.  But if you have spoken with actual pros, you have the advantage of me on this and maybe there's some other reason why water retention is good so I'll not challenge you further on it.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 9, 2014)

woodswise said:


> Thank you for that explanation bro.  Tren definitely increases my metabolism so I can see why it might not be ideal for bulking based on that.
> 
> But the lack of water retention, seems a non-issue to me.  If you gain water and lean down, you'll lose the water anyway.  It's not like that extra water helps on the day of the contest.  But if you have spoken with actual pros, you have the advantage of me on this and maybe there's some other reason why water retention is good so I'll not challenge you further on it.



Allow me to elaborate.

Let's say you gain 10 extra pounds without tren, as pros normally do (THERE ARE ALWAYS EXCEPTIONS).

Those 10lbs have SOME lbm in them. .5lb? 2lbs? Doesn't matter.

A pro-who earns their living via winning-cares about even gaining only 1/4lb of muscle.

That's why tren is only used in contest mode on average.


----------



## shenky (Aug 9, 2014)

This tren argument sounds really stupid. First they say, "omg tren so amazing, you'll gain LBM even in a deficit", and then the same people will say it's not a good bulking agent. Ridiculous!

On my last cycle of deca and dianabol, I gained 45 pounds! 45! Do you know how much water I gained out of that 45 pounds? At least 25, and then some fat. I highly doubt I gained more than 10-12 pounds of LBM. Super happy with the results (coul have been better, though), but my point is I have a strong feeling the amount of LBM gained on a good cycle of tren would yeild about the same


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 9, 2014)

Some of you guys seem to be missing the point. OP is doing a LEAN/BULK CYCLE. there fore the tren makes absolute sense. You need to think outside the box and be creative sometimes. A tool can sometimes be used for something other then it was designed for and be effective. You're bulking agents are the test and EQ.  And yes you can put on mass with EQ. And the increase in appetite from the EQ is very helpful. The increase in metabolism and the fat burning effects from the tren help to keep you lean during  the cycle by keeping the fat % down and reducing water retention.  The strength you get from tren will allow you to lift hevier which WILL put size on you, lean size! 
OP is not going for an all out bloated water retention bulk cycle,  for the sake of pure low quality mass.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 11, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Waste of money.
> 
> Not even pros use tren to bulk. That should tell you something.




You clearly don't know what the **** you're talking about


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 11, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> You clearly don't know what the **** you're talking about



Does he ever?


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 11, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Some of you guys seem to be missing the point. OP is doing a LEAN/BULK CYCLE.



Well if that's the case, I did miss the point-

I thought it was purely a bulking cycle.

Thus my posts.



widehips71 said:


> You clearly don't know what the **** you're talking about



My post where I elaborated is to show I do know what I'm talking about.

I never take posts like these personal, so to each his own!


----------



## MoneyShot (Aug 31, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Waste of money.
> 
> Not even pros use tren to bulk. That should tell you something.



I put on the vast majority of my enhanced muscle using tren to bulk. Tren is both the best bulking AND cutting injectable.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 4, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> I put on the vast majority of my enhanced muscle using tren to bulk. Tren is both the best bulking AND cutting injectable.



I'd like to see your pic.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 4, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> I put on the vast majority of my enhanced muscle using tren to bulk. Tren is both the best bulking AND cutting injectable.



I tend to disagree with this...I find that there are much better drugs out there for bulking but when it comes to cutting, yes tren is king


----------

